# Gibt es einen Verteilerblock für Profibus DP ?



## JensPipka (2 März 2004)

Blöde Frage..... :? 

Aber ich möchte an ein bestehendes Profibus DP netzwerk
neue Geräte (ET200L, S300, usw.) anschließen.
Das Netzwerk ist in einer Linie aufgebaut, und ich möchte 
das neue Netzwerk an 2 Stellen mitanbinden.

Gibt es einen Verteilerblock z.B. von 1 auf 3 Geräte?

Danke....


----------



## sps-concept (2 März 2004)

*Verteiler*

Hallo Jens,

nimm dafür nen Repeater.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## smoe (2 März 2004)

JensPipka schrieb:
			
		

> und ich möchte das neue Netzwerk an 2 Stellen mitanbinden.



deine neuen Busteilnehmer bzw. dein neues Busseqment bitte nur an *1 Stelle * mit dem bestehenden Bus verbinden.

smoe


----------



## JensPipka (3 März 2004)

Danke


----------



## joker (3 März 2004)

*DP Verteiler !*

Profibus DP sollte nur in Linie verschaltet werden !
Es ist jedoch möglich das DP Neztwerk zu segmentieren dies bedeutet einzelne Stränge anzulegen welche durch Verstärker ( Repeater) von einander getrennt sind ! Jedoch müssen diese immer einen Terminierungswiderstand am Anfang und am Ende aufweisen ! 

:lol: Gruss Joker


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (24 Mai 2004)

Profibus geht auch im Ring !!!

Galsfaser mit Optikal Link Modulen als redundanter Backbone. 
Von den OLM&s weiter als Stich mit Kupfer.


----------



## plc_tippser (25 Mai 2004)

Ich habe an einem Profibus schon 2 Stichleitungen mit Hilfe von Turkrepeatern realisiert. Die Teilnehmer bekommen wie gewohnt ihre Adresse und können wie immer angesprochen werden. Der Repeater ist für den Programmierer nicht existent. 

Die Stichleitungen hatte ich an Transfersystemen mit austauschbarerer Werkstückaufnahme eingesetzt.

Gruß pt


----------

